# Sun burn feeling



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Just got back from my rheumatologist today. I have been experiencing a sun burning type sensation everytime I go anywhere near outside (including by a window or in the car). Even afterwards it feels like my skin is sunburned, but no redness. Last week the top of my feet turned bright red and felt sunburned. They stayed that way all day. I am very fair skinned and stay out of the sun. The doc said this was a symptom of the Fibro. Has anyone else experience anything like this? The skin doesn't feel warm to the touch. I am perplexed.Paige


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

I sometimes feel the "burning sensation" you describe. Don't necessarily have to be in the sun to experience this. Just feel a burning feeling on my skin. What does the rheumotologist have you do for your fibro. What medications do you take, etc. Would be interested. Thanks


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Paige. I am fair skinned like you. I burn easily - 10 minutes in the sun in the UK's summer and I'm burnt, or through windows like you mention. I have noticed that with the CFS the sun effects me badly - aside from burning easily - I'm not sure why exactly. Do you get the sunburned sensation when you are wearing sun block?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i feel as if im sizzleing after two seconds in the sun.i`ve heard it could be some types of meds.i was raised in a desert like region,tho i have green eyes and light hair i never burned easily.but now,i just cant take direct sun on my bear skin.darvocettbaclofinklonipinprozactrazadonepurinethol(6MP-immuno suppressant)atenololany of these do that?


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I also get the sensation you described, frequently on my arms and legs, regardless of exposure to sunlight. But I should also add, according to the MS association, it is also associated with that condition, which I believe you mentioned your doctor was watching you for.I use a spray called Flori-methane, it works great and can be used for a variety of pains including muscle.LoriAnn


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

There's a thread on the IBS discussion forum about Elavil and the sun... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=028884


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I've checked for a med reaction and haven't come across that as a side effect of any of my meds. For the Fibro all I take is Ultram for pain. I've stayed away from Celebrex and Vioxx because of the stomach problems. My doc now wants me to take Bextram but the 1st side effect listed is stomach pain. I also take:trazadone (sleep)plendil (blood pressure)Tricor (triglycerides)aciphex (acid reflux)B12 injections (deficiency)


----------

